# Metamucil vs. Benefiber & Immodium



## mrswoody

I had my follow-up appointment with PCP yesterday afternoon. He told me it's *not* colitis because the inflammation was only in one area instead of throughout. He diagnosed me as having what I originally suspected, IBS(D). It was unexpected because after getting that piece of paper from the gastrenologist (they never did call me back last Friday grrrr) saying it was colitis. I just assumed the worst! I was pleasantly surprised at how seriously my doctor took this as an actual medical condition becuase I've read so many stories of doctor's doing the opposite. He prescribed me a something that start's with an "L" and I think I read it's the main/active ingredient in Immodium(if that helps lol). Also some sort of fiber product. Basically he told me exercise helps with stress (which is a big factor for me) and to start a high-fiber diet. Can someone tell me the difference between Metamucil vs Benefiber. Is it basically just pysillius vs wheat dextrin? Also, what is this I hear about Immodium? I got the impression that it's a quick fix but not to be taken all the time. Is bad for you? Now I start the long road towards getting this under control....


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, IBS-Ders need to take soluable fiber -- benefiber has a soluable type. It usually takes 2-5 weeks for the body to adjust to the high fiber and it's always a good idea to start with a very small (much smaller than the recommended) dose and go up from there. If after 5 weeks it still won't work, then it probably just won't work. Fiber works very well for some people, but doesn't for others. One will need to try to know for themselves.Immodium can be a quick fix, e.g., taken before a trip, an event, etc. . But a lot of people take it daily. Some even take it when pregnant. I'm not aware of it having bad effects to those who find it helpful (there are some people for whom immodium is not a good choice, though). If your D is bad on a daily basis, then you probably can give it a try and see if it works.Best of luck...Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M.

Loperamide (what is in Imodium) has been studied in IBSers and you can take it daily if you need it (usually two smaller doses a day work better than one larger one).The main thing is don't take it daily for weeks on end to avoid going to the doctor. Once the know what is going on and the doctor OKs it then you are find to take as needed.Psyllium may be more ferementable than what is in Benefiber (not sure about the benefiber and what the fermentability of it is. Citrucel is usually considered non-fermentable) and some people do better on different types of fiber partly because of how the bacteria in the gut can turn some of it to gas.K.


----------



## Ravenous

Hi CherrieI thought fiber only worked for IBS-C??? That makes sense to me since fiber usually alleviates constipation but does it also help D?Regards


----------



## ibspain42

Hello Here is a great website about the IBS diet ../diet/ I am trying it out but I am still having trouble so my family doc is sending me to get another opinion from a different GI doc. I hope I can get a definite answer. Sunday I wound up in the emergency room with major pain not sure if it was due to IBS so my family doc says let make sure that is is nothing else going on. GOOD LUCKIBSPAIN42


----------



## gfuerza

I am male, which I've heard might affect things. However, I have IBS-D, and soluble fiber absolutely helps me. I take Citrucel all the time, right before I east most meals, and right before I drink alcohol.I have had amazing improvement since I started taking Citrucel. I have also taken Metamucel recently to cut down on cost. It's effects in terms of IBS are the same, but I do have more gas, as these websites advertise. Amazingly, I thought increased gas would increased the D. But it hasn't. That being said, for me, Citrucel is a better choice. But if my girlfriend keeps laughing at the gas, Metamucil is a hilarious compromise.I also take immodium. Not regularly, though I've thought about it. I take it immediately before I think I might be encountering a trigger, often with Citrucel. Great results. I usually take the recommended dosage, but I've learned to adjust the dosage for the problems I expect. This has enabled me to lead a more normal life; however, I still eat a hugely augmented diet. For me, Citrucel and Immodium are the answer. Cheers!


----------

